# Brother been kicked out left his snakes.



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

Hello, my older brother has had his snakes since he was 13 and 15 and he’s unfortunately had to move out and has nowhere to keep his snakes so they’re staying at my house and I know the basics but I need advice on what to do. Thank you.


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

We need to know the species - load up some photos.


----------



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

Shellsfeathers&fur said:


> We need to know the species - load up some photos.


Ivy is an orange and red amelanistic corn snake, and Lola is a carolina corn snake, I don’t know specific names that’s all I know, I have no photos on this device so I can’t upload photos but Ivy is fully grown I think as he’s had her for 5-6 years. I know their food is the right size for them individually and stuff I just need advice on every day care sort of.


----------



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

.


----------



## TheHouseofReptilez (Sep 26, 2021)

Spot clean every other day clean water keep them fed and that's pretty much it corn snakes are a breeze to care for.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

arthurhasrats said:


> Hello, my older brother has had his snakes since he was 13 and 15 and he’s unfortunately had to move out and has nowhere to keep his snakes so they’re staying at my house and I know the basics but I need advice on what to do. Thank you.


If he's had them a while then there in not a lot you need worry about. Simply change the water regularly, at least every other day, and offer it food once a week. Presumably your brother has the provisions in the freezer? and all the tools he used will still be in the house.


----------



## arthurhasrats (9 mo ago)

Malc said:


> If he's had them a while then there in not a lot you need worry about. Simply change the water regularly, at least every other day, and offer it food once a week. Presumably your brother has the provisions in the freezer? and all the tools he used will still be in the house.


yeah everythings in the freezer and he has the tools to feed them and defrost them and stuff, thank you for the advice it’s common sense mostly I just thought I was missing something and I don’t want them to be neglected at all.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

You're right, maintaining them is mostly common sense. Change water, defrost the mice for a good 8 hours at room temperature (don't microwave them), and use the tongs to feed them. Spot clean to remove any poo or urates if you spot it, and depending on the set up consider changing the substrate periodically, at 3 or 6 months depending on how messy it gets. Monitor the heating to ensure the snake have a hotspot around 30c... If you get stuck there is a guide at the top of this section


----------



## tyuhasd (Aug 6, 2021)

Give him your love, they won't ask for anything else but that, well, food too.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

arthurhasrats said:


> yeah everythings in the freezer and he has the tools to feed them and defrost them and stuff, thank you for the advice it’s common sense mostly I just thought I was missing something and I don’t want them to be neglected at all.


As long as none of them are species that need any specialist care, you'll be fine.


----------



## Zincubus (Sep 6, 2010)

You’d be better just to keep chatting with your brother .. he knows the situation better than we can ever


----------



## Swindinian (May 4, 2020)

Corns are pretty straightforward 🤞
Would be reassuring to know the housing Setup for each corn snake.

Otherwise we are all assuming the brother had it spot on. 

What if he was keeping them in shoe boxes with no heat source. Or a heat source without a thermostat?
or lighting continuously day and night……

I have a habit of making things more complicated than they need to be….. but as they say “assumption is the mother of all eff ups” and the OP has invited guidance.


----------



## patyrod (16 d ago)

arthurhasrats said:


> Ivy is an orange and red amelanistic corn snake, and Lola is a carolina corn snake, I don’t know specific names that’s all I know, I have no photos on this device so I can’t upload photos but Ivy is fully grown I think as he’s had her for 5-6 years. I know their food is the right size for them individually and stuff I just need advice on every day care sort of.


Just check on them frequently, temp, etc. and clean out the poop. Don't forget to clean the cages and items regularly. I talk to my Rosy Boa, but rarely handle her. She is 19 and very happy and mellow.


----------

